# Neutralleiter in IT-Netz über Steuertrafo



## taylor1982 (5 Mai 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe ein 400V IT-Netz ohne N in der Einspeisung und habe aber 230V Verbraucher, die L1 und N benötigen?

Wie kann ich mir jetzt den N basteln? Reicht es aus einen Einphasigen Trafo an 400V primär zu hängen und sekundär den N zu erden.

Oder muss es ein Drehstromtrafo mit geerdeten Sternpunkt sein?

Würde mich über antworten freuen.

DANKE!


----------



## M-Ott (6 Mai 2011)

Wenn Du ein IT-Netz hast, macht es wenig Sinn den N zu erden, ganz im Gegenteil: Da Du ja eine Erdschlussüberwachung einbauen musst, würde diese sofort ansprechen, wenn Du den N mit PE verbindest.
Wir haben einmal eine Anlage im IT-Netz gebaut und haben den N aus dem Trafo ungeerdet verwendet.


----------



## MSB (6 Mai 2011)

Darf jetzt eigentlich schon wirklich jeder an elektrischen Anlagen mit gefährlichen Spannungen rumbasteln?

Also brauchst du auf jeden Fall einen Trafo, ob ein oder drei phasig hängt in erster Linie mal von deiner benötigten Leistung ab.
Auch kann es bei Drehstromtrafos zu Problemen bei Assymetrischer Last kommen.

Ob du deinen N sekundärseitig dann erdest oder nicht, ist im Prinzip mal vollkommen egal.
Wichtig nur: Wenn nicht erden, dann Iso-Überwachung.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## M-Ott (6 Mai 2011)

MSB schrieb:


> Ob du deinen N sekundärseitig dann erdest oder nicht, ist im Prinzip mal vollkommen egal.


Nein, ist es nicht, im Gegenteil: Es ist gefährlich
Der große Vorteil des IT-Netzes (auch, wenn ich das nicht selber ausprobieren würde) ist, dass bei einem Einzelfehler (sprich: die Spannung eines Außenleiters wird indirekt berührbar) keine Gefahr entsteht, da durch den Benutzer zwar eine Verbindung zwischen L und PE entsteht, da es aber keine Verbindung zwischen N und PE gibt, fließt kein gefährlicher Strom über den Körper.
Die Sache sieht natürlich anders aus, wenn es eine Verbindung zwischen N und PE gibt. In diesem Fall fließt der Strom mit allen bekannten Folgen über den Körper ab.
Fehler werden durch die obligatorische Isolationsüberwachung (nicht Erdschlussüberwachung) erkannt und gemeldet, so dass sie vor Systemausfall behoben werden können.

@MSB:
Darf jetzt eigentlich schon wirklich jeder an elektrischen Anlagen mit gefährlichen Spannungen rumbasteln?


----------



## MSB (6 Mai 2011)

@M-Ott
Nach dem Trafo bestimme doch ich die "Netzform", ob das Primärseitig ein IT-Netz ist oder nicht, ist doch vollkommen egal.

Die Frage stellt sich also, brauche ich für meine 230V (NACH DEM Trafo, und somit Galvanisch Getrennt vom IT-Netz) Verbraucher aus Verfügbarkeits oder auch Vorschriftsgründen ein IT-Netz oder nicht?
Bis auf wenige Ausnahmen kann man diese Frage wohl mit NEIN beantworten.


----------



## M-Ott (6 Mai 2011)

@MSB
Wenn der Kunde kein IT-Netz nach dem Trafo verlangt, hast Du Recht, dann bleibt es ihm überlassen, was er macht, wenn taylor aber nach dem Trafo auch IT braucht, dann darf er nicht erden, schließlich möchte der Kunde ja dann die Ausfallsicherheit des IT-Netzes.


----------



## MSB (6 Mai 2011)

M-Ott schrieb:


> @MSB
> Wenn der Kunde kein IT-Netz nach dem Trafo verlangt, hast Du Recht, dann bleibt es ihm überlassen, was er macht, wenn taylor aber nach dem Trafo auch IT braucht, dann darf er nicht erden, schließlich möchte der Kunde ja dann die Ausfallsicherheit des IT-Netzes.



Wenn der Kunde wüsste was er möchte, würden sich viele Fragen, u.a. auch diese, erst gar nicht stellen.


----------



## ExGuide (6 Mai 2011)

M-Ott schrieb:


> ... Der große Vorteil des IT-Netzes (auch, wenn ich das nicht selber ausprobieren würde) ist, dass bei einem Einzelfehler (sprich: die Spannung eines Außenleiters wird indirekt berührbar) keine Gefahr entsteht, da durch den Benutzer zwar eine Verbindung zwischen L und PE entsteht, da es aber keine Verbindung zwischen N und PE gibt, fließt kein gefährlicher Strom über den Körper ...


Das ist leider ein Irrtum, drch die häufig nicht unerheblichen kapazitiven Ableitströme (können in größeren Netzen schon mal ein paar hundert Ampere sein) können sich sehr wohl gefährliche Berührungsspannungen einstellen!


----------

